# MC2 and classic grind settings



## Dougie (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok so I've ordered mt MC2. It should be here today or tomorrow.

Can anyone put me in the ball park with regards to grind setting?

I dont want to spend hours and bags of coffee working from coarse to fine.

many thanks.


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

If you're grinding for espresso don't - *and I mean don't* - follow the instruction as suggested on here to unscrew the worm screw as far as it will go anti-clockwise. I would say try it at the factory setting first then you can work your way down. I imagine 3 or 4 full turns clockwise should get you in the zone but please, please take things slowly. There's no point in damaging the burrs for the sake of a bag of beans.

Al


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Dougie said:


> Ok so I've ordered mt MC2. It should be here today or tomorrow.
> 
> Can anyone put me in the ball park with regards to grind setting?
> 
> ...


 It's difficult, because there aren't any fixed markings. I would try it out, as it comes, factory setting, with some old beans you don't mind wasting. Keep making espressos until a double espresso with a firm tamp goes through the Gaggia in about 25 seconds. Then do the final adjustments on the beans you actually want to use. I would not advise, and some have, turning the dial to the maxium setting then working back from there - you'll spend all day turning the screw.

I added a home made marker to mine so I can mark the grind settings for different beans. Ugly, I know, but it works.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Trial and error I'm afraid. You should be able to get it in the vague ball park for espresso within 5 or 6 shots, but weigh your beans and make sure your tamp is even pressure between shots or there will be other variables at play other than the grind.

Once you are roughly there you will still have to vary the grind by anything up to 5 or six full turns depending on the type of beans and the state they are in. Beans tend to need a grind that goes finer and finer as they age.


----------



## Dougie (Jan 27, 2012)

ive got a 250g bag of beans someone gave me last week. should i buy more cheaper ones? how much and whats considered cheap? there is acouple of wholesalers in glasgow i can go to which will be quicker than ordering online.

i thought this would be easy. after all, all i want is a coffee. splitting the atom is easier than getting a coffee.

thanks guys


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

What's your deffination of a disposable cost?

If your just practiceing a don't intend drinking the coffee just buy a bag of beans from the supermarket.

Keep the nice beans for consumption.

It may all seem complicated now, but its worth the effort when you get a good end result.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

It's the price of an education Dougie. Its not difficult but there is a bit of learning to be done first. You wouldnt buy a packet of flour and expect it to turn itself into a loaf of bread, would you?

Go and read every page of this:

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-guide.html

Try it all at home and read the other how-tos.


----------



## Dougie (Jan 27, 2012)

great link thanks


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

From my own MC2 experience from how it arrived it needed some considerable turning to a finer setting to get it into the right area. I would start on a Saturday and prepare to be wired all day as you grind, dose, extract and taste, the only way to know where you are.

However once you are there you only ever need a couple of turns either way and I have found it very reliable. Just make sure you have enough beans in to ensure there is pressure to push the beans down into the burrs or you will under dose. Just something to look out for whilst in a coffee daze!


----------



## Dougie (Jan 27, 2012)

i see what you mean about trial and error. That's a whole bag gone and I'm none the wiser. eventually I took the hooper off and turn the screw right in untill the burss came into contact then I ran the screw back out a bit.

This is driving me mad.


----------



## dougl (Jan 13, 2012)

Despite the many accolades awarded to the MC2 on here and other forums, I have my doubts. Another echo of my doubt is the review on Bella Barista. It is probably worth spending more on a grinder...


----------



## Dougie (Jan 27, 2012)

well, its too late now dougal. im getting there. i have half a bag of beans left for tomorrow.


----------



## dougl (Jan 13, 2012)

Haven't been called Dougal for a long time ;-) I'm sure you'll do just fine with the MC2 until you get a serious dose of upgradeitis like me.


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Dougie said:


> i see what you mean about trial and error. That's a whole bag gone and I'm none the wiser. eventually I took the hooper off and turn the screw right in untill the burss came into contact then I ran the screw back out a bit.
> 
> This is driving me mad.


Then you're getting there..... but don't let the burrs contact...... ever........

Al


----------



## Dougie (Jan 27, 2012)

i wont im a mechanic to trade so i understand how they work. every time i grind and pull the shot its getting closer. if its still to fine i run the nob out two full turns. i'll keep plugging away.

i'm going to go to morrison for some beans so i dont run out.


----------



## Dougie (Jan 27, 2012)

the timer is an issue too. if its turned far left it runs for 5 sec. if its turned far right it runs for 16 sec.

16 sec doesnt give me 14g of coffee. so, it looks like i need to find a balance there too.

for £142 i never expected this amount of hassle.


----------

